# help, new to marine



## omiter123 (Sep 27, 2011)

hi, im thinking about starting a marine fish tank. what will i need? ive already got a low watt light, filter and heater. im going to get Blue Mushroom Coral and Button Polyps because apparently they don't need powerful lighting. im not shore how many gallons my tank is but it holds about 5 bucket's full off water. so how many kg's of live rock do i need? also how much am i looking to spend? i want some clown fish and tangs. thanks


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Welcome, firstly how big is the bucket?

i have a 24 gallon marine and using a 5 gallon bucket it takes 5 loads, i also have 14kg of live rock in it, look at my thread in my signiture and compare your tank size with that.

you will need a shelly,sandy substrate aswell and then slowly build your tank up over1 or 2 years.

anything you want to know, let me me know


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

omiter123 said:


> ...ive already got a low watt light...im going to get Blue Mushroom Coral and Button Polyps because apparently they don't need powerful lighting...


What type of lighting is your low wattage lighting? T5's? Power Compact Fluorescents? Normal Output Fluorescent?

What are the dimensions of your tank? (based on the nominal amount of "buckets" you've indicated, tangs are most likely not a compatible addition as they require large tanks).


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

kay-bee said:


> What type of lighting is your low wattage lighting? T5's? Power Compact Fluorescents? Normal Output Fluorescent?
> 
> What are the dimensions of your tank? (based on the nominal amount of "buckets" you've indicated, tangs are most likely not a compatible addition as they require large tanks).


agreed.
Clowns would be be a very nice addition alonf with a goby of some sort, after that just add invertibrates and corals.
cost wise it has cost me around £600 in 1 year for a 24gallons about £120 of it was spent on the live rock after that its adding what you want and buying Salt and RO water and all the other odds and sods.


----------

